# weight limit on ec90



## mmbuckwa

Is there a rider weight limit on easton's ec90 tubular wheels? I checked easton's web site but did'nt see any info. I am 190 lbs and can get a good deal on a used set. Thanks.


----------



## thien

I believe Easton has said there are no weight limits on any of their wheels.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NBFdST7788


----------



## Easton

Thien is correct, we do not have weight limits on any of our wheels.

We have elite CX racers on EC90SLX's with no problems.


----------



## rgojr2001

*Weight limit*

Several of my teammates race these wheels. One of the guys who is 200+ cracked a rim once. It took a pothole that would probable better qualify as a crater, while he was going 25+ mph. Probably would have potato chipped an aluminum rim.


----------



## CleavesF

rgojr2001 said:


> Several of my teammates race these wheels. One of the guys who is 200+ cracked a rim once. It took a pothole that would probable better qualify as a crater, while he was going 25+ mph. Probably would have potato chipped an aluminum rim.


A sample does not always represent a population. But sometimes, it can. 

Just had to add that.


----------



## John Martin

Im a 230 lb rider my Easton EC70 SL has been rolling for quite sometime without any problem.


----------

